# first water plants



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I waded in a river to get these; badly out of scale; hope you can see them OK

Dave


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

well; I can't see them so you probably can't either; try: 

http://www.gardenpondforum.com/my-first-plants-t8176.html#post72080


----------

